# flat screen tv - auto channel search



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a Sharp 20" flat screen TV for 1 year. I chose not to use a converter box and I simply plug directly into the coax cable from the street. When doing a channel search the Sharp found analog stations like 7 and 9 and 11, and the digital stations like 7.1, 9.1 and 11.1. This is all very logical, the digital stations are the same as the analog except they have a dot one or a dot 2 afterwards.

Then yesterday I bought a Toshiba. Again I want to simply plug into the provider's coax cable - no converter box. I went through a channel search and boy oh boy what a mess. Some digital channels are identified as -1 as in 7-1. But some digital stations get identified as 84-001 or 84-003. There seems to be little connection with the original analog numbering. Analog station 11 may have a digital version called 113 or 91-004.

I called Toshiba and they said that these are the identifiers from the cable provider. But that seems odd since the Sharp has no such issues. Called Cablevision and the guy I spoke with said he had the same problem with one of his TV's and returned it. He knew right away that Sharp will identify the stations correctly, that Toshiba is screwy.

Anyone else have this experience ? Besides Sharp, are there other brands that are capable of identifying digital stations in a logical manner ?

Jay


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

take it back
sharps are a great tv 
I would find the brand i like as far as picture etc then google up how the channel logic works with the brand you have in mind.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's probably a function of the digital tuner. Apparently Toshiba's digital tuners display channels differently.


----------

